# "floating" basement walls?



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm not an expert, but I think you would be better off having the expansion at the top. I somehow think I remember seeing an episode of "this old house" where they did put it at the top, but I think it had something to do with settling.


----------



## oakley (Mar 5, 2005)

*floating walls*

hi, i know this thread is "old", but i too live in CO and need to build "floating" walls. I would like to ask for more details as to how to build a "floating" wall vs. a standard frame wall. Do not have any obvious problems with moisture, cracking, et al, so is this necessary? also, basement is under a modular (trailer) steel frame with 9' walls and would like help with ceiling options. 
i am not an expert carpenter, but will usually get things figured out. thanks!


----------

